# Steamer/Rice Cooker



## SizzlininIN (Jan 13, 2008)

I just purchases a steamer/rice cooker combination. I has several different bowls so that up to 3 things can be steamed at a time. Now what I need are some ideas. I steamed some carrots last night but wasn't too thrilled with them as I was with the ones I was served at a resturant the night before.....thats what inspired me to buy one in the first place. Do I need to add aromatics along with the veggies? Is it possible to add chicken broth to the water resevior or will I ruin my appliance.

Any help and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------

